# Wiring A 761 Semaphore For Single Train Operation



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody can offer advice on how to wire the 761 semaphore for single train operation. What I would like is for the semaphore arm to drop and the signal turn red when the engine trips the first track trip and continues through the block tripping the second track trip that returns the semaphore to the home position. Through this whole sequence the track stays energized. Any help is appreciated. The wiring configuration can be for AC or DC (No.16 rectiformer) as I have both types of engines. Thanks again.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I couldn't find definitions for what each of the wires are/do, but I found this:

http://www.trainweb.org/s-trains/diagram/761.jpg

If I understand correctly, you just want the Semaphore to drop and raise at each track trip, but not stop the train anywhere.

I can only hypothesize that if you don't connect the white wire to anything (cover with e-tape or wire nut) and don't insulate the track section as in the directions, and wire the rest as described, it should work with the track trips in the locations that you want. Red wire to the 1st Track Trip to signal stop, and Green wire to the 2nd Track Trip to signal go.

Hopefully that is of some help.

John


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------

